# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه >  ارسال دستورات Telnet

## Mehhdi

سلام  آیا در مورد IdTelnet اطلاعی دارید؟
یعنی چطور میشه command های telnet رو توی محیط دلفی 
استفاده کرد؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

توی Demoهای Indy مثالی برای ساخت Telnet Server و Telnet Client هست.

----------

